# chicas CHORREANDO por un chico con cara de NIÑO



## amputado (12 May 2022)




----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 May 2022)

MELAFO a la primera


----------



## 11kjuan (12 May 2022)

-Chica: De dónde eres?
-Chico: De España
-Chica: Hablas Español ?
-Chico: No, árabe
-Chica: OMG


----------



## ueee3 (12 May 2022)

amputado dijo:


>



¿Por qué se ponen así esas chicas? ¿Eso en qué plataforma es, chatroulette?


----------



## ueee3 (12 May 2022)

Y sobre todo, queremos ver lo que pasó en ese Snapchat. Si ese chaval no lo pone es un hdp.

PD: ¿No será publicidad de Snapchat?


----------



## Pajarotto (12 May 2022)

Es por la voz grave de alfota.

No lo entenderéis nunca.

Os jode?


----------



## sinosuke (12 May 2022)

Iba a decir que, además de su aspecto, las acaba de rematar con el vozarrón que tiene...pero ya se me ha adelantado el puñetero @Pajarotto .......


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (12 May 2022)

Que cojones es snapchat?


----------



## Pajarotto (12 May 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Iba a decir que, además de su aspecto, las acaba de rematar con el vozarrón que tiene...pero ya se me ha adelantado el puñetero @Pajarotto .......



Es algo que sólo sabemos los seductores de Tomelloso como nos.


----------



## Pajarotto (12 May 2022)

¿C-Cuál es esa app que está petada de chorts? Dudo mucho que sea chatroulette. Será alguna...

*OMEGLE (ni puta idea de lo que es, parece el nombre de una tortilla)*



Este video os joderá la vida. Especialmente al @Actor Secundario Bob

Lo del snap no lo pillo, que coño es el snapchat ese?


----------



## amputado (12 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿C-Cuál es esa app que está petada de chorts? Dudo mucho que sea chatroulette. Será alguna...
> 
> *OMEGLE (ni puta idea de lo que es, parece el nombre de una tortilla)*
> 
> ...



lo añado al op para joder mas a los virgenes betazos del foro que sueñan con ser deseados por mujeres atractivas


----------



## Pajarotto (12 May 2022)

amputado dijo:


> lo añado al op para joder mas a los virgenes betazos del foro que sueñan con ser deseados por mujeres atractivas



Hay muchisimos más vídeos, como 15 mínimo del tio este hablando y las zorris jijeando.

Espero que os joda bastante, la verdad.


----------



## amputado (12 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hay muchisimos más vídeos, como 15 mínimo del tio este hablando y las zorris jijeando.
> 
> Espero que os joda bastante, la verdad.



esa ha sido mi intencion al crear este hilo
se que hay muchos machacandose en el gym y no les roza ni la mano la cajera del mercadona
y llegan el pecho lata niño rata este que no tiene ni media ostia y hace chorrear a todas
se que hay muchos jodidos y biliando viendo estos videos


----------



## Ninguno (12 May 2022)

Que no veáis lo obvio de por que ese chaval resulta atractivo es síntoma de que vivís en un mundo de fantasía y memes de chads, alfotas y mierdas así. Bienvenidos al mundo real, burbumoris.


----------



## FROM HELL (12 May 2022)

amputado dijo:


> esa ha sido mi intencion al crear este hilo
> se que hay muchos machacandose en el gym y no les roza ni la mano la cajera del mercadona
> y llegan el pecho lata niño rata este que no tiene ni media ostia y hace chorrear a todas
> se que hay muchos jodidos y biliando viendo estos videos



Los mañacos del gym alla en US se van a cepillar a todas las petardas calientarabos de ese chat en cualquier fiesta de primavera de la high school o de la fraternidad beta kapa polla. 

El niño rata pecholata from spain, para rozar su primera tetita necesita novia formal, posar en fotitos acaramelados para instagram y sostenerle el bolso mientras ella se prueba los leggins en el Calzedonia.


----------



## amputado (12 May 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Los mañacos del gym alla en US se van a cepillar a todas las petardas calientarabos de ese chat en cualquier fiesta de primavera de la high school o de la fraternidad beta kapa polla.
> 
> El niño rata pecholata from spain, para rozar su primera tetita necesita novia formal, posar en fotitos acaramelados para instagram y sostenerle el bolso mientras ella se prueba los leggins en el Calzedonia.



tenemos al primer betilla ofendido de la tarde.
tranqui shur. quizas en otra vida nazcas con buena genetica


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (12 May 2022)

bestial

abominable

atroz

taluec


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es por la voz grave de alfota.
> 
> No lo entenderéis nunca.
> 
> Os jode?



a mí sí me jode, y mucho. ayudda pl0x


----------



## Esse est deus (12 May 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Que cojones es snapchat?



Venía a esto...


----------



## FROM HELL (12 May 2022)

amputado dijo:


> tenemos al primer betilla ofendido de la tarde.
> tranqui shur. quizas en otra vida nazcas con buena genetica



La revolucion de los albondigas 


Lo de la genetica es una putada, si. Pero deberias reclamarle a tus papis y por supuesto...mazarte en el gym. 

A las adolescentes les gustan los adolescentes y a las mujeres les gustan los hombres. Los cuerpoescombros no sé muy bien donde os situais. ¿Detras de los calvos...MAZADOS?


----------



## Pajarotto (12 May 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> a mí sí me jode, y mucho. ayudda pl0x



Bien!!!

Ya puedo irme a dormir feliz hoy!!


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (12 May 2022)

@Coherente


----------



## Bernaldo (12 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es por la voz grave de alfota.
> 
> No lo entenderéis nunca.
> 
> Os jode?



es la caraniño... a esa edad a las chavalillas les pirra.... y que parece ser ya famosillo en la plataforma esa (efecto donjuan llegó a la ciudad)

a mí me pasaba parecido, lo que pasa es que a su edad yo era un timidazo del carajo y me escabullía... también es verdad que en persona cuando se es tímido es aún más difícil

PD: a mí no me jode, al contrario me alegro de que el chaval tenga ese desparpajo


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (12 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿C-Cuál es esa app que está petada de chorts? Dudo mucho que sea chatroulette. Será alguna...
> 
> *OMEGLE (ni puta idea de lo que es, parece el nombre de una tortilla)*
> 
> ...



Gol de Señor... Llevamos como un mes comentándolo en el foro, pero las ratas torturables como Plaster dejan caer los hilos con la cara violeta de vergüenza.

El alfilla tiene genes top de padre catalán y madre alemana, se llama Sergi Cabrer Kost.


----------



## SrPurpuron (12 May 2022)

Que tontería, chavales que deberían estar follando por ahí están encerrados en su habitación chateando y vosotros aquí de gilipollas comentándolo.

El mundo se ha ido a la mierda.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (12 May 2022)

Ah no, no es catalán, es mallorquín. Poniendo su nombre sale en clasificaciones de la Federación de Tenis de las Baleares.

Por cierto, en su Facebook tiene una foto de él con su madre cuando era pequeño y la madre tuvo que ser también una coneja top levantando rabos en Magaluf.


----------



## Pajarotto (12 May 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Gol de Señor... Llevamos como un mes comentándolo en el foro, pero las ratas torturables como Plaster dejan caer los hilos con la cara violeta de vergüenza.
> 
> El alfilla tiene genes top de padre catalán y madre alemana, se llama Sergi Cabrer Kost.



¿¿Que hovaveu vist??

Está jodidisimo y hundido. Le ha tocado mucho la moral esos vídeos. Esta noche le va a costar conciliar bastante el sueño. Va a soltar hasta una lagrimita así sin que se note mucho encima de la almohada. Va a dar más vueltas que una croqueta, dirá que por culpa de la la caliu pero no, en el fondo sabe que es por esos malditos vídeos. Uff, torpedo directo al núcleo del alma. Ni todas las lecturas de Papasseit te pueden salvar ya nomás.

DURÍSIMO GOLPE a este forero.

DERROYED e UTTER DESTROYED.



BRVTAL como JIJAJEAN. NVNCA OS JIJAREARAN ASI.

*NVNCA.


*


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (12 May 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Gol de Señor... Llevamos como un mes comentándolo en el foro, pero las ratas torturables como Plaster dejan caer los hilos con la cara violeta de vergüenza.
> 
> El alfilla tiene genes top de padre catalán y madre alemana, se llama Sergi Cabrer Kost.



Pero si precisamente Blaster recuerdo que posteó (muy acertadamente) en el primer hilo donde se comenta lo de este chaval


----------



## ueee3 (12 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿C-Cuál es esa app que está petada de chorts? Dudo mucho que sea chatroulette. Será alguna...
> 
> *OMEGLE (ni puta idea de lo que es, parece el nombre de una tortilla)*
> 
> ...



¿Omegle, que no lo conoce ni su madre?

Me temo que eso sea un vídeo publicitario de Omegle.


----------



## Ignatius (12 May 2022)

hay que reconocer que el chortino es bastante pizi.

NO HOMO.
Bueno, sí. (jiji).


----------



## amputado (12 May 2022)

y vosotros con el pase de batalla el fortnite


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 May 2022)

Menudo pedazo de MAÑAQUERAS.


----------



## Rotto2 (13 May 2022)

Padres guapos hijo guapo.

Locas se ponen al verle.


----------



## Abrojo (13 May 2022)

me está hundiendo anímicamente todo esto


----------



## Abrojo (13 May 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Que cojones es snapchat?



es un messenger donde se intercambian fotos que no se pueden guardar y expiran al poco. Ha acabado siendo plataforma para sexting entre adolescentes de la gen Z


----------



## Pajarotto (13 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> me está hundiendo anímicamente todo esto



Burbuja sólo sirve para hundir a las personas. Es un ambiente ultra tóxico donde foreas para rebozarte en el barro. Nada más.

Falta ambiente sano y aireado.

Sóis todos muy negativos.


----------



## Abrojo (13 May 2022)

Yo creo que los yihadistas y los apuñalamientos son por ese tipo de ambiente mental ultratóxico. Igual tienen foros semejantes en morolandia y salen que no aguantan ni un minuto más


----------



## Pajarotto (13 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> es un messenger donde se intercambian fotos que no se pueden guardar y expiran al poco. Ha acabado siendo plataforma para sexting entre adolescentes de la gen Z



Claro, las capturas de pantalla en el móvil aún no se han inventado. Es tecnología que aún no hemos llegado como civilización, vamos a necesitar los chips taiwaneses TMSC a 1nm para que se pueda inventar finalmente la captura de pantalla en el móvil, para el 2025 o así.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (13 May 2022)

Normal con 18 añitos. Tiene cara de niño imberbe y cuerpo de hombre fit sin grasuza


----------



## Albion (13 May 2022)

¿Por qué cuando dice que es de España todas ellas sienten un cosquilleo en la entrepierna? ¿Seguimos siendo el país de Alfredo Landa y seguimos conquistando suecas? A ver si va a ser verdad que tenemos que dejar a las españolas y dedicarnos a las extranjeras muy extranjeras.


----------



## cacho_perro (13 May 2022)

CAGAHILO PATROCINADO POR....


----------



## Rotto2 (13 May 2022)

Albion dijo:


> ¿Por qué cuando dice que es de España todas ellas sienten un cosquilleo en la entrepierna? ¿Seguimos siendo el país de Alfredo Landa y seguimos conquistando suecas? A ver si va a ser verdad que tenemos que dejar a las españolas y dedicarnos a las extranjeras muy extranjeras.



Brutal. A todas les emociona y dan gritos de oh my god!!! cuando les dice que es de España, me parece que para las americanas somos los más molones junto a Italia y Francia, les emocionan nuestros países y ven guapos a los tíos.

Qué agradecidas son las americanas, todo les emociona y hace felices.

He estado viendo muchos mas tiktoks de este chico y es totalmente brutal, todas reaccionan igual y te acaba dando una depresión al ver la diferencia de lo que es ser guapo para ellas.

Entrad en su tiktok y flipad es @kostyxd


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es algo que sólo sabemos los seductores de Tomelloso como nos.



Este si que es un seductor, pero tan seductor como humilde.


----------



## amputado (13 May 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (13 May 2022)

Ya he visto varios videos del chaval este y he flipado. Como jijajean hard las muy warras. Es totalmente intolerapla. El gobierno debería tomar cartas en el asunto.

Este hilo me ha jodido la vida a base de bien. Ya no puedo dormir bien por las noches. Hago la croqueta a un lado y para otro. Soy una croqueta rellana de ennui existencial, de angst, huerfano de los amores adolescentes que no tuve. Vivo en una ansiedad constante.

Sois lo peor, sólo vivís para hacer miserable las vidas de las personas. Este foro es ultra tóxico y te preña el alma.

Ya me he cansado de sufrir nomás. No escuchar jijeos ni gritos de gallina llevandose las manos al pico porque el coño te hace chispas es la muerte en vida

Por tanto exijo el baneo del OP y de , @EL PVTO ADRENO y @Actor Secundario Bob de efecto rebote.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Claro, las capturas de pantalla en el móvil aún no se han inventado. Es tecnología que aún no hemos llegado como civilización, vamos a necesitar los chips taiwaneses TMSC a 1nm para que se pueda inventar finalmente la captura de pantalla en el móvil, para el 2025 o así.



Pero son tan subnormalas que ni se les ocurre que tengas el dedo tan agil.


----------



## Sr. Breve (14 May 2022)

La vida es así


----------



## little hammer (14 May 2022)

Ninguno dijo:


> Que no veáis lo obvio de por que ese chaval resulta atractivo es síntoma de que vivís en un mundo de fantasía y memes de chads, alfotas y mierdas así. Bienvenidos al mundo real, burbumoris.



Insinúas que los chads y los mañacos alfotas no son reales


----------



## Rotto2 (14 May 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Insinúas que los chads y los mañacos alfotas no son reales



Los musculados gustan a los MARICONES a las tías les gustan guapos de cara y delgados sin más historias


----------



## Rotto2 (14 May 2022)

El Mundo entero sabe que los españoles somos blancos iguales a los italianos y están hartos de vernos en miles de películas o deportes. 

Morenos sois los native Americans.


----------



## Roberto Malone (14 May 2022)

Pues yo lo veo bastante normal. Al menos no se le ve un imbécil creído como les pasa a otros.

No sé por qué alguien tendría que rabiar.

Cuando en algún lugar público aparece un pibón desorejao, los tíos son de lo más evidente en sus miradas y comentarios.

Bueno, en esos casos, las mujeres suelen poner el careto y cruzarse de brazos, resoplando. Jijiji. Me resulta muy cómico.


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 May 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Que cojones es snapchat?



Creo que es algo de mariconazos, ten cuidado.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## audienorris1899 (14 May 2022)

A mí no me sorprenden los vídeos... ¿por qué? Pues porque yo he mojado decenas de miles de bragas en videochats desde hace 20 años y sé cómo son realmente las tías. Lo malo de éstos vídeos es que luego infinidad de NO APTOS se meten en chats creyendo que se van a comer algo y lo único que consiguen es perder el tiempo y hacernos perder el tiempo a chortinas y a gente como yo.

Para no escribir lo mismo decenas de veces ya, he capturado alguno de mis antiguos mensajes:







Se comportarán patéticamente cual betilla promedio, ese es el resumen de esos vídeos, que realmente ni he visto completos, pero que imagino.


Después de comer he estado un rato en un chat y una chortina anglo rubita me ha enseñado su sujetador rojo y al cabo de unos minutos he encontrado a otra pava que tenía ganas de marcha y me ha enseñado las tetas mientras me pajeaba. Supongo que el pavo ése de los vídeos tendrá otra carpeta con vídeos donde las pavas ésas se desnudan y tal, porque si no es tonto.



Pajarotto dijo:


> Claro, las capturas de pantalla en el móvil aún no se han inventado. Es tecnología que aún no hemos llegado como civilización, vamos a necesitar los chips taiwaneses TMSC a 1nm para que se pueda inventar finalmente la captura de pantalla en el móvil, para el 2025 o así.



No se pueden tomar capturas con la app de Snapchat en primer plano, la única forma es tomar una foto a la pantalla desde otro móvil.


----------



## Terminanor (14 May 2022)

Putas asquerosas les arranco la puta cara


----------



## Terminanor (14 May 2022)

Es que tal cual. He visto tías decir que Benedict Cumberbatch (o como se escriba) es guapo  
Y lo mismo con mogollón de famosos más bien feos. Si es que a veces cogería el coche y lo estamparía contra el ayuntamiento solo para salir por la tele, no iba a dar a basto en el bis a bis


----------



## REDDY (14 May 2022)

No sé por qué me da que el chaval os gusta más a vosotros que a las chortis esas.

Y a mí personalmente me la pela todo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (14 May 2022)

Yo creo que a las chortis les pasa lo mismo que a los que dicen que las negras son muy sexys, pero luego resulta que las "negras" a las que se refieren son siempre mulatas con fisonomía caucásica tipo Rihanna.

A las chortis les gusta el estereotipo de Spanish, pero luego resulta que el Spanish que les pone nunca es un Spanish de pura cepa y tiene más bien pinta de yanqui Ricky Martin-style.

De hecho, la boca esta de rape que tiene el kostyxd con ese arco dental tan ancho sería imposible si no fuera medio alemán, y es ese rasgo no-español el que precisamente desata los espasmos vaginales de las chortis.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> me está hundiendo anímicamente todo esto



Se dice: me está derroyendo.
Y sí es bastante derroedor.


----------



## Cuqui (14 May 2022)

Se te ha aflojado el tapon del carter hijodeputa.


----------



## Abrojo (14 May 2022)

es que es pasarse la vida en modo sandbox

mientras otros vienen con esta guisa







feos, enclenques, no altos, tímidos, sin carisma, de barrio obrero de extrarradio


----------



## audienorris1899 (14 May 2022)

Si nunca os han mirado como a mí éstas dos hace escasamente 20 minutos, estáis sin duda muertos en vida:


----------



## Calahan (15 May 2022)

amputado dijo:


>



Chenofília mujeril. 
Jovencitas con chico de aspecto no amenazante. Ideal para practicar.


----------



## Rotto2 (15 May 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo creo que a las chortis les pasa lo mismo que a los que dicen que las negras son muy sexys, pero luego resulta que las "negras" a las que se refieren son siempre mulatas con fisonomía caucásica tipo Rihanna.
> 
> A las chortis les gusta el estereotipo de Spanish, pero luego resulta que el Spanish que les pone nunca es un Spanish de pura cepa y tiene más bien pinta de yanqui Ricky Martin-style.
> 
> De hecho, la boca esta de rape que tiene el kostyxd con ese arco dental tan ancho sería imposible si no fuera medio alemán, y es ese rasgo no-español el que precisamente desata los espasmos vaginales de las chortis.



Eres el tío con mayor complejo de inferioridad por ser español que he visto en mi vida. Todos los catalanes sois unos acomplejados por eso queréis alejaros de España como si ser catalanes os fuera a hacer rubios con ojos azules pero sois los más feos de España de largo los que tenéis más cara judía y mora.

Las chicas se emocionan con España porque les atraen los españoles, te guste o no te guste oirlo. Les pone. En cambio todas hablan mal de los catalanes, van allí de Erasmus y follan con todos menos con catalanes porque sois feos timidos aburridos sosos acomplejados progres manginas feministas débiles y queréis que os vean europeos rubios en vez de hispanos morenos y las tías sobre todo se sienten atraídas por la seguridad y auto estima del hombre y no tenéis ninguna porque os odiais hasta el punto de daros asco. Cosa normal porque sois asquerosos.

España, Italia y Francia reciben millones de rubias que buscan hombres morenos no se sienten atraídas por el arco bucal de mierda que dices tú de su madre alemana, se sienten atraídas por los hombres mediterráneos latinos menos los catalanes que sois judíos y moros envidiosos de mierda. Piensas como un MARICÓN de pueblo, no como una guiri que busca latinos.


----------



## Capote (15 May 2022)

Tienen todos la misma edad. Las chicas se desarrollan físicamente más rápido.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (15 May 2022)

Yo solo he visto niñas mediocres siendo generoso


----------



## MIP (15 May 2022)

Ese ve más almejas por snap chat en un día que el forero medio en toda su vida.


----------



## El gostoso (15 May 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Si nunca os han mirado como a mí éstas dos hace escasamente 20 minutos, estáis sin duda muertos en vida:



Van hasta arriba de narcóticos


----------



## Bernaldo (15 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Eres el tío con mayor complejo de inferioridad por ser español que he visto en mi vida. Todos los catalanes sois unos acomplejados por eso queréis alejaros de España como si ser catalanes os fuera a hacer rubios con ojos azules pero sois los más feos de España de largo los que tenéis más cara judía y mora.
> 
> Las chicas se emocionan con España porque les atraen los españoles, te guste o no te guste oirlo. Les pone. En cambio todas hablan mal de los catalanes, van allí de Erasmus y follan con todos menos con catalanes porque sois feos timidos aburridos sosos acomplejados progres manginas feministas débiles y queréis que os vean europeos rubios en vez de hispanos morenos y las tías sobre todo se sienten atraídas por la seguridad y auto estima del hombre y no tenéis ninguna porque os odiais hasta el punto de daros asco. Cosa normal porque sois asquerosos.
> 
> España, Italia y Francia reciben millones de rubias que buscan hombres morenos no se sienten atraídas por el arco bucal de mierda que dices tú de su madre alemana, se sienten atraídas por los hombres mediterráneos latinos menos los catalanes que sois judíos y moros envidiosos de mierda. Piensas como un MARICÓN de pueblo, no como una guiri que busca latinos.



Fuera de nuestras fronteras, en la mayor parte de países, ser Español es el mayor plus mochila-regalo que se puede tener en cuanto a prejuicio por nacionalidad en cuestión de faldas. He vivido muuuchos años fuera y se lo que hablo, sin necesidad de encuestas ya famosas entre mujeres de todo el mundo con experiencia internacional.

Otra cosa es que luego se sea un gañán o, sin serlo, no se sea un matador. Pero con esa ventaja se va de entrada solo por ser Español. Al que le joda que rabie y el que sea normal que lo aproveche responsablemente... sin ser un babas.

Ser Español no te convierte automáticamente en un fenómeno pero estadísticamente sí es cierto que son los mejores amantes del mundo entre el mujerío internacional.


----------



## Elcyber (15 May 2022)

Omeggle es una plataforma de contactos al azar, puedes filtrar por países, hace una selección de los videos con las mejores chicas
y seguramente se pasa toda una tarde o una noche haciendo contactos al azar para lograr unas cuantas shortinas premium.

Snapchat es la plataforma predilecta entre los millenials para pasarse fotos subiditas de tono, sin temor a que salgan de la plataforma porque duran segundos después de que son vistas.


----------



## SNB Superstar (15 May 2022)

amputado dijo:


>



Pofale. Pojueno. El chabal hez juaperas, se de averá de foyado y se de sejirá de foyando transatlánticos de yenos de cortinas y nosotros haquí. Vien por él.

Solo de hezpero que no de sea jilipoyas como yo ha su hedaz y que de heliga vien; que de heliga felputinas.

FELPUTINAS.


----------



## Abrojo (15 May 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Si nunca os han mirado como a mí éstas dos hace escasamente 20 minutos, estáis sin duda muertos en vida:



de dónde son esas guarras?


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (15 May 2022)

A ver si la Progitana Justa y Legal se queja de pedofilia ahora, a ver que yo lo vea


----------



## audienorris1899 (15 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> de dónde son esas guarras?



Ucranianas narcotizadas con mi polla.


----------



## amputado (16 May 2022)

_Random_ dijo:


> Tenéis el gusto en el reverendo culo. El maricón que caga el hilo, sus palmeros y dichas señoras. Atrae en ellas quien tiene estatus de algún tipo, sea dinero, fama o peligrosidad, entre otros resortes de poder; y lo demás es discutir el sexo de los ángeles. El hombre éste a nivel de personalidad no lo sé porque no he visto nada suyo, pero a nivel físico no tiene nada, es un tío con cara normal, castaño, ojos marrones, y el pelo de escobilla que los moronegros han puesto de moda. Un día habrá que hacer un recopilatorio de hombres guapos de verdad para sentar cátedra. Taluec.



aqui tenemos al INCEL de turno ENFADADO PORQUE MORIRA VIRGEN Y SOLO y culpa a los ALFAS de su FRACASO
ponte a la cola INCEL. aun te quedan muchos años hasta que puedas catar hembra. cuando tengas 50 podras optar por alguna divorciada con hijos que haya pasado por 20 tios antes que tu. cuando puedas pagarle las facturas tendras acceso a una chortina


----------



## Rotto2 (16 May 2022)

Elcyber dijo:


> Omeggle es una plataforma de contactos al azar, puedes filtrar por países, hace una selección de los videos con las mejores chicas
> y seguramente se pasa toda una tarde o una noche haciendo contactos al azar para lograr unas cuantas shortinas premium.
> 
> Snapchat es la plataforma predilecta entre los millenials para pasarse fotos subiditas de tono, sin temor a que salgan de la plataforma porque duran segundos después de que son vistas.



¿Y no se puede hacer captura de pantalla en Snapchat antes de que se borren?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 May 2022)

El chico es feo de cojones.


----------



## Akira. (16 May 2022)

El chico es guapo, reconocerlo. Aunque la mayoría de chicas que salen ahí son unas niñas, aun así, lo dicho.


----------



## amputado (16 May 2022)

_Random_ dijo:


> Soy padre, de hecho, así que ahora dilo sin llorar y sin proyectar
> 
> Ánimo y no decaigas.



cuando uno esta mas de 1 año sin follar vuelve a ser INCEL


----------



## .AzaleA. (16 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> *OMEGLE (ni puta idea de lo que es, parece el nombre de una tortilla)*
> 
> Lo del snap no lo pillo, que coño es el snapchat ese?





FROM HELL dijo:


> ...en cualquier fiesta de primavera *de la high school o de la fraternidad beta kapa polla.*
> 
> El niño rata *pecholata from spain*,* para rozar su primera tetita necesita novia formal, posar en fotitos acaramelados para instagram y sostenerle el bolso mientras..*




     




Ninguno dijo:


> Que no veáis lo obvio de por que ese chaval resulta atractivo es síntoma de que vivís en un mundo de fantasía y memes de chads, alfotas y mierdas así. Bienvenidos al mundo real, burbumoris.




Pues a mí me parece normalucho. Es guapete y ya.


----------



## .AzaleA. (16 May 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Tomar conciencia de que nunca generaré esas reacciones en mujeres es la razón de por qué perdí la fe en Dios.




Pero si a todos los que salen el vídeo les falta carretera. Nunca entenderé cómo podéis envidiar a esa clase de niñatos.

El del vídeo tiene menos conversación y empatía que un paramecio.


----------



## Elcyber (17 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Y no se puede hacer captura de pantalla en Snapchat antes de que se borren?



Se puede pero al hacer la captura, la persona que envió el snapchat recibe una notificación.


----------



## Rotto2 (17 May 2022)

Elcyber dijo:


> Se puede pero al hacer la captura, la persona que envió el snapchat recibe una notificación.



Entonces harán fotos con otro móvil de los desnudos


----------



## Chino Negro (17 May 2022)

Es mono como un cachorrito la misma reacción de las mujeres al ver algo bonito, pero en verdad lo quieren de peluche abrazable un novio al que sacar a pasear y fliparse delante de las amigas/mujeres o en las redes sociales, pero luego viene el malote y se las folla


----------



## Blackest (17 May 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo creo que a las chortis les pasa lo mismo que a los que dicen que las negras son muy sexys, pero luego resulta que las "negras" a las que se refieren son siempre mulatas con fisonomía caucásica tipo Rihanna.
> 
> A las chortis les gusta el estereotipo de Spanish, pero luego resulta que el Spanish que les pone nunca es un Spanish de pura cepa y tiene más bien pinta de yanqui Ricky Martin-style.
> 
> De hecho, la boca esta de rape que tiene el kostyxd con ese arco dental tan ancho sería imposible si no fuera medio alemán, y es ese rasgo no-español el que precisamente desata los espasmos vaginales de las chortis.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo pato, este tio no tiene el tipico fenotipo mediterraneo de pelo negro o castaño y liso, cara redonda, cara de niño, pero delgado y bajito. Este tiene cara de granuja, parece el tipico anglosajon de pelicula high school americana
A mi me recuerda a zack efron cuando era un adolescente.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mizraim (17 May 2022)

Yo en la veintena aun mantengo cara de efebo, antes intentaba ocultarla con la barba, pero me di cuenta de que las tias hasta me entraban mas antes con una apariencia mas aniñada, no sé a que se debe.


----------



## Rotto2 (17 May 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Yo en la veintena aun mantengo cara de efebo, antes intentaba ocultarla con la barba, pero me di cuenta de que las tias hasta me entraban mas antes con una apariencia mas aniñada, no sé a que se debe.



A que la barba os hace más betazos, MARICONES, feos y viejos a todos


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 May 2022)

Doy fe, en Asia bastante.

Hay que venderse un poco, pero vamos, en China y Japón se folla mucho y bien. Si podéis coger un mantel de restaurante y hacer un pase de capote aceptable en Japón ... xD ... yo estoy en contra de los toros y tal, pero joder...


----------



## Mizraim (17 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> A que la barba os hace más betazos, MARICONES, feos y viejos a todos



Para que negarlo, a demás, todo el mundo lleva barbita de mariconazo como borregos.


----------



## Rotto2 (17 May 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Para que negarlo, a demás, todo el mundo lleva barbita de mariconazo como borregos.








¿Es la barba el símbolo gay definitivo?


Sí.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Lonchafinista (17 May 2022)

Joder en el mercado interior el español medio no destaca una mierda, hay un pagafantismo y un endosamiento muy hardcore a la mujer española que no deberia ser así.

Pero el español fuera de los pirineos es exotico, cuando fui a vodkalandia con la parienta a presentarme oficialmente a la familia, las primas, las amigas y su puta madre para que les "enseñe español" la cara de la parienta era un poema    y no solo eso, estabamos un dia en la playa como yo paso de depilarme me quito la camiseta y las tias impactadas


----------



## skan (17 May 2022)

Las mujeres siempre han sido más superficiales que los hombres, aunque antes disimulaban.

De todos modos este es el típico que se follan pero luego lo denuncian por agresión sexual y le joden la vida.


----------



## Desaconsejable (17 May 2022)

Es normativamente guapo. Punto. Eso conlleva que guste a mujeres por su rostro.
No vale la pena enfocarse en eso, si no en que tenemos nosotros (cada uno individualmente) para gustar de esa manera, y potenciarlo.
Envidiar y/o criticar no lleva a nada.


----------



## audienorris1899 (17 May 2022)

Me encantan los comentarios que hacéis echándole mierda al chaval y que tan sólo hacen que delataros a vosotros mismos. Os morís de la envidia, como dijo anteriormente @Pajarotto de que las mujeres no reaccionen así con vosotros. Sobre todo me ha gustado uno de los más zankeados echándole en cara que en lugar de estar follando por ahí, está encerrado en su habitación chateando, a lo que yo podría contestar con otra gilipollez del mismo calibre: en vez de estar follando o interactuando con una mujer en la vida real, el que ha escrito eso está perdiendo el tiempo enviando mensajes en un foro de trastornados opinando sobre el vídeo de un efebo mojabragas.

Los que decís que el chaval es feo, entrad vosotros a omegle.com y poned aquí un vídeo de más de 10 chicas reaccionando a vuestra cara y entonces tendréis autoridad moral para opinar sobre el chaval. Pero antes de intentarlo os advertiré de que si poseéis tan sólo una de las siguientes características físicas, vuestra cámara durará 5 décimas de segundo en la pantalla de la chorti: no ser blanco, no tener mandíbula prominente, ser gordo/tener papada, no ser frentemono, tener canas, ser mayor de 35 años o usar gafas... Si pasáis todos los filtros anteriores y vuestra cara es de 7 para arriba tal vez consigáis algo de atención femenina allí. Si creeis que vuestra cara es de 7 para arriba y ninguna mujer se emociona al veros, entonces va siendo hora de que asumáis vuestra realidad.


----------



## Desaconsejable (17 May 2022)

Como anecdota, en una ocasión entre en uno de estos chats y me aparecierón un grupete de tres chicas. La hembra Alfa dijo "anda, un gordo feo!!!", todas rieron, a lo que yo conteste "Duele tener menos tetas que yo ¿verdad?", a lo que rieron más. Al final una de sus amigas me dió su insta y seguimos interactuando un tiempo.
Como digo, la clave no es ser guapo o no (que ayuda bastante serlo), si no potenciar tus ventajas, trabajando sobre tus desventajas.


----------



## Manero empaque (17 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> MELAFO a la primera



¿Y a la segunda no? ¿Por qué? ¿Qué pasa que eres maricón?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (17 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> ¿Y a la segunda no? ¿Por qué? ¿Qué pasa que eres maricón?



Es menor


----------



## Manero empaque (18 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Es menor



Ok entonces.


----------



## Ricohombre (18 May 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Es normativamente guapo. Punto. Eso conlleva que guste a mujeres por su rostro.
> No vale la pena enfocarse en eso, si no en que tenemos nosotros (cada uno individualmente) para gustar de esa manera, y potenciarlo.
> Envidiar y/o criticar no lleva a nada.



A los nuncafollistas les encantan este tipo de hilos porque así alimentan su autocompasión. Es una excusa que se ponen para sus fracasos.

La realidad es que si bien el físico es un filtro a la hora de salir con alguien (para nosotros y ellas), pero hay otras cualidades mucho mas decisivas y a menudo ejercitables.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (18 May 2022)

Broooootal los videos.
Ese chico pertenece al top 5 o 10% de hombres en cuanto a atractivo para las mujeres se refiere. La loteria genetica es lo que tiene, luego la voz grave y profunda y no hacer aspavientos ni pagafantear, la actitud ante las tias de " no eres nada especial " etc.

Bruuuutal como las tias pierden las bragas. Para el 95% restante de los hombres la vida es bastante mas complicada a nivel de trato con las muggeras.
Taluec


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> MELAFO a la primera



nenaza, provisto del combo Captagon+ cialis melasfo a todas para obtener eutanasia por kiki y dejo la segunda ronda para TORREVIEJAS


----------



## Ricohombre (18 May 2022)

Entonces será que yo soy guapo  

Pero vamos, que creo que el atractivo en un hombre depende de otras cosas, yo puedo ser guapete, esbelto, musculoso. Pero si ligo o tengo éxito es porque soy encantador para las mujeres, porque hablo bien, porque tengo confianza en mi mismo, me muestro seguro, arrogante, jaquetón y sin complejos delante de ellas, etc. Yo no soy tan guapo que el chico del hilo (aunque si mucho mas varonil) pero estoy seguro que si tuviéramos citas paralelas con la misma mujer yo me la llevo antes que el.

Al final las mujeres están acostumbradas a un papel pasivo, el hombre es quien literalmente las tiene que conquistar/seducir, si un tío es guapo o guapete puede gustar a las mujeres en apariencia pero ellas nunca se van a abalanzar sobre el ni lo van a buscar, a lo sumo le podrán mandar señales o indirectas. Por eso un tio seguro y lanzado va a adelantar por la derecha a un "guapete".

Insisto, el físico es importante, es un filtro te puede ser lo que impida o lo que haga que tengas una cita pero no va a servirte para tener éxito, acostarte o mantener una relación con una mujer.


----------



## DDT (18 May 2022)

Eso es una aplicación para chatear por video con gente de todo el mundo. Un día estaba mi hijo que era el que chateaba mientras también estaba conectado con sus amigos por otra plataforma que no se ni cual y se estaban dando unas risas. De vez en cuando decían siguiente y cambiaban a otro el o las chicas.
Cosas de jóvenes. Anda que yo iba a chatear con nadie por video, estas tú listo.
Me recordó a lo que hacíamos en nuestra época de llamar por teléfono en grupo preguntando por la pescaderia o cosas así, de cachondeo, desde las cabinas telefónicas.Ya sabéis, es esta la Pescaderia el Puerto? No, se equivoca. Entonces quien es el besugo con el que estoy hablando? Risas y cuelgue de teléfono.


----------



## Pajarotto (18 May 2022)

¿Este hilo aún sigue a flote?

Joder, ha hecho más daño de lo que creía


----------

